# Windows 2000 Install Loop!



## Iamfedupwithads (Nov 12, 2013)

Hello, I am currently trying to install Windows 2000. However, when I try to install my copy of Win2K SP4 on Oracle VM VirtualBox, the setup restarts and loops again. It does not enter the MS-DOS portion of Setup. I have tried taking the disk out of the drive, but it just says "Windows could not boot. Please insert a compatible Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional CD into the drive and press ENTER."
Is there any way around this? I am using Windows 8.1. This installation worked fine on Windows 7.

Anyone?

Thanks,
*iamfedupwithads*


----------



## Iamfedupwithads (Nov 12, 2013)

Look at the attachment...


----------



## Iamfedupwithads (Nov 12, 2013)

Bump.


----------



## Iamfedupwithads (Nov 12, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Try giving your virtual machine more memory.
Also copy the CD to an ISO and use that rather than the CD.


----------



## DreadStorm (Sep 14, 2006)

In addition to more "system" memory, configure the video RAM to have something standard incremental. (4/8/16/32MB, etc). Older OSs had a habit of being finicky with unusual amounts. One day they'd work fine, the next nothing would. Eke the VirtualBox memory allocations up to more standard amounts (512MB RAM, 16MB video) and see what happens then.


----------

